# New here



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hiya!  New here


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi new here


----------



## sixsix250 (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome Lori, I was just in Houston the other day just passing thru


----------



## farmboy1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome Lori!


----------



## brazey (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## bodybuilder91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Good to see! Its time to work! good luck!


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice abs you got there-will you go out to the gym with me?


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay 


Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## jas101 (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome Lori.


----------



## inkDbrawler (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome =))


----------



## Riles (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 4, 2015)

welcome


----------



## jozifp103 (Jan 5, 2015)

*​Welcome to the forum!*


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ty Ty 


Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 5, 2015)

So you gonna PM me your number or do I have to send you topless pics first?


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hehe


She-ra pink weight


----------



## TheDieIsCast (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Lori, I'm new here too.   So hellllooo ha ha sorry for my douchebaggery just sayin hi.


----------



## LoriAnn1107 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yo


She-ra pink weight


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

welcome


----------

